# She is a Natural ………………



## Tentwing (Sep 6, 2021)

I was down to Braselton to see my son, daughter-in-law, and grandchildren a weekend back, and while  sitting at the kitchen table with PawPaw’s baby girl, and receiving a refresher coarse on all of the Disney Princess’ …… she says “PawPaw will you take me to  go look for rocks “ ………



What I THOUGHT was “ kid you have got to be kidding me it 96 degrees with a heat index of 8 million degrees and 9000 percent humidity outside “…………??



What I SAID  was “ … yes baby girl PawPaw will take you to look for rocks “……?



We walked to the back of my sons property where the ditch next to the road frequently overflows and washes out into a small wet weather washout on my sons property. While I was looking close to the road I had her looking about 20 feet away. She is only 3 so I had her bring me her all her rocks. I told her that she would have either “throwing rocks “ ( which she could throw away)  , or Ava Rocks “ which we should keep so her PawPaw could look at them.



After about 20 minutes of her  regularly bringing me gravel that had washed out from the nearby road which upon me telling her she that those were “ throwing rocks “ which she quickly launched into a nearby honeysuckle thicket  she extended her little hand and said.          “ PawPaw can I throw this one?? “. ( Is it wrong that I was proud of how well my 3 year old princess could throw??????). I quickly covered her little hand with mine and said “ no baby girl we need to look at this one I think it’s an Ava Rock “ . I may never know how close her recent find came to being launched into the honeysuckle and being lost for another 1000 years?? ??



We went back to the house because I was melting?, and I wanted to show her grandmother. After taking a picture I told her mother to hold onto this for her. I explained that the point her daughter found could easily be a couple thousand years old. ( which my daughter in law seemed shocked ?) …View attachment 1102604 I told her that based on a quick internet search and the books that NC Hillbilly and Nicodemus has told me to buy this might be an “ Adena” .



I told my baby girl that PawPaw was going to ask his “GON peeps “ what kind of rock Miss Ava had found? I look forward to the evaluation of the GON experts ……



I know two things for certain ……… God has blessed me beyond measure, and I have the CUTEST rock hunting buddy EVER ??……… View attachment 1102607



.
After all this I took her to a outside restaurant in Braselton ……… despite the heat she decided to challenge her PawPaw to a wrestling match ? View attachment 1102611 Thanks in advance for all your help gentlemen ……… Tentwing


----------



## Sixes (Sep 6, 2021)

Beauties!!

Both the point and the gal!


----------



## Doug B. (Sep 6, 2021)

She did good finding that! Hopefully the first of many for you and her together.  She sure is a cutie!!!


----------



## ghadarits (Sep 6, 2021)

She is an eagle eye beauty. Good on you thats what great PawPaws do.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 6, 2021)

Cute littlun, and a beautiful point!


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 6, 2021)

What a day.  You have truly been blessed.


----------



## Railroader (Sep 6, 2021)

These type of stories are the best thing ever, and there ain't enough money, politics, or power to buy em!!!

You two made a memory she can hold on to the rest of her life, in the most tangible sense.

Hat tip to y'all... ?


----------



## doublebarrel (Sep 6, 2021)

Wonderful find! BB


----------



## oppthepop (Sep 7, 2021)

True awesomeness right there!


----------



## treemanjohn (Sep 7, 2021)

Those little jokers are close to the ground. Its easier for them.  Nice job dad


----------



## MOTS (Sep 7, 2021)

Great post! Pretty kid, love the curls! I bet that point cost ya 10 bucks too!


----------



## Tentwing (Sep 7, 2021)

MOTS  ……… you betcha ?? ……… it has always amazed me no matter how young a child is they quickly realize that  money is different.  Even as toddlers my kids and my grandchildren were more drawn to cash than even most toys ??? and both of my granddaughters also liked cellphones at a very earlier age ??……… , soooo yeah she ultimately made off with PawPaws Ten dollar bill ??.

Here’s the odd thing while all of my grandchildren  ( not counting the 7 month old) like to fish and camp only my little princess what’s to look for ( and throw) rocks with her PawPaw ????  ??……… oh well I will take my blessings where I can get them ?


----------



## pjciii (Sep 7, 2021)

Looks like you have a little buddy now.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 8, 2021)

Great story.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 8, 2021)

So glad I saw this post. What a wonderful story. Thanks for sharing. 

Beautiful little girl and nice "Ava rock".


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 8, 2021)

You're a pretty awesome Pawpaw, Gary!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 9, 2021)

ghadarits said:


> She is an eagle eye beauty. Good on you thats what great PawPaws do.



From one "Eagle Eye" to another, after reading your thread and including all of the replies so far, this young lady is awesome in her beauty and her well-developed talents of finding very "special rocks".   Your entire family is truly blessed with this young lady !!!


----------



## antharper (Sep 10, 2021)

Great find and a beautiful granddaughter ! Pawpaw better keep his guns loaded with them eyes !


----------



## Tentwing (Sep 10, 2021)

Thank you everyone for all the kind words. Like most PawPaws my granddaughter’s easily stole my heart and did so in such a way that I foolishly thought that I gave it away of my own free will ??? …… not only do I think that I have “the” cutest blue-eyed rock hunting buddy……
.
………… but I also think that I have the cutest fishing buddy too…… ?

 .
……what I do know for certain is that I will NEVER be able to earn all the blessings that the good Lord has given me ???


----------



## warronl (Sep 21, 2021)

There's NO possible way you could have said no to her!


----------



## Tentwing (Oct 3, 2021)

warronl said:


> There's NO possible way you could have said no to her!



??…… nope ain’t been able to say “No” to her yet ???


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 31, 2021)

Tentwing said:


> I was down to Braselton to see my son, daughter-in-law, and grandchildren a weekend back, and while  sitting at the kitchen table with PawPaw’s baby girl, and receiving a refresher coarse on all of the Disney Princess’ …… she says “PawPaw will you take me to  go look for rocks “ ………
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a doll !!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------

